# Aids testing?



## dochinka99 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm an older mom,  wanting to be a mom to a baby again.  I would need DE/DI.  Are they both aids tested if I used an overseas clinic?  (Poland? Ukraine?South Africa? Russia?)  Anyway of knowing how well the check to donors?

Thanks,

Cathy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am using donor eggs in Spain and the donors are HIV tested.  You could approach the clinic and ask them what screening tests they carry out on donors.  
L


----------

